# Circuito detector de radares



## Alwar (Jun 21, 2006)

Me gustaria fabricar un aparato que fuese capaz de avisar cuando detectase radares de la policia. Se que los venden pero son muy caros. Creo que el funcionamiento de los radares es que emiten una señal y detectan los coches, entonces el aparato seria que escuchara en la frecuencia de los radares y avisara cuando detectara uno.

Un Saludo y gracias!


----------



## sephirot (Jun 21, 2006)

Me parece vergonzoso la forma que tienen algunas personas de intentar evadir este tipo de radares. Lo que hay que hacer es respetar las velocidades máximas, que luego pasa lo que pasa, y no paran de salir en los telediarios víctimas en la carretera debido al exceso de velocidad.


----------



## mitko007 (Jun 29, 2006)

Estoy de acuerdo que hay que respetar las normas porque de esto dependen vidas, pero a veces a cualquiera le puede pasar sin darse cuenta sobrepasar el limite con unos 20-30 km/h.
He encontrado una construcción simple para los que les gusta soldar.
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/misc/004/index.html
Por lo que se ve esto no brillara con una sensibilidad enorme, es un receptor solo y no emite nada. no la he probado y no se si funciona.
Será necesario poner el circuito en el fondo estrecho de un embudo metálico hecho de la chapa de una lata ce coca-cola por ejemplo.
Las frecuencias utilizadas actualmente en España son:
Todo en GHz
Ka 34,36 para móviles y trípode Multanova 6F 
Ka 34,36 y 35,5 para radares fijos 
K 24,125 radares móviles Multanova 5F (Obsoleta recientemente)
KU 13,400 (Obsoleta desde hace años)
Láser incorporado recientemente en incluso en áreas urbanas.


----------



## cobretti (Sep 21, 2006)

No es ILEGAL!! un detector de radar, siempre y cuando no lo utilicemos dentro de un vehículo. Dentro del vehículo se puede llevar siempre y cuando no esté operativo, y hablo de detectores de radar, NO de ANTIRADARES. El detector sólo escucha en la frecuencia en la que operan los radares.

Ah!!! y basta ya de dar lecciones de moralidad, que el chaval no ha matado a nadie, sólo quiere fabricarse una radio. Bastante nos machacan ya. Seguro que aquí nadie ha pirateado el canal plus, verdad????? y que pasa que eso si entra dentro de esa moral???
Saludos a todos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 21, 2006)

cobretti dijo:
			
		

> No es ILEGAL!! un detector de radar, siempre y cuando no lo utilicemos dentro de un vehículo. Dentro del vehículo se puede llevar siempre y cuando no esté operativo, y hablo de detectores de radar, NO de ANTIRADARES. El detector sólo escucha en la frecuencia en la que operan los radares.
> 
> Ah!!! y basta ya de dar lecciones de moralidad, que el chaval no ha matado a nadie, sólo quiere fabricarse una radio. Bastante nos machacan ya. Seguro que aquí nadie ha pirateado el canal plus, verdad????? y que pasa que eso si entra dentro de esa moral???
> Saludos a todos.



Hola, yo no me he pirateado el canal de plus, en serio, solo veo 4 canales que me proporciona mi antena de conejo  es que sinceramente casi no veo tele.

En fin, aquí no damos clases de moral, eso se aprende en casa y tampoco es que nos asusten las cosas ilegales, yo no he robado el canal que usted menciona pero muchos de mis programas los tengo parchados.

Lo que quiero darle a entender es que en este foro hay un par de reglas al respecto y estan con la sencilla finalidad de evitar que por tratar temas ilegales el foro pueda ser cerrado y el admin tenga problemas.

Nunca me ha tocado ver que la Ley cierre un foro de Electrónica pero si de Descargas .

Saludos y tratemos de que este tema sirva para aprender algo y que no se vaya a crear una riña por que entonces habrá que borrar este tema.


----------



## strakk82 (Ene 14, 2007)

...hasta que perdamos a toda nuestra familia en un coche. Las estadísticas estan ahí y están para jodernos. El dia que te encuentras engrosando esa estadística de muertos en la carretera es cuando te das cuenta que no es lo mismo piratear el canal plus que evadir un radar a 200 km/h, conste que me gusta la velocidad, pero un amigo murió contra una pareja de recien casados y murió mi amigo y la novia, me cago en mi amigo lástima se suicidara en vez de matar a una 3ª persona y dejar a otro parapléjico. Por lo demás, viva la electrónica, que no tiene nada ke ver con la muerte!


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 14, 2007)

No por mucho correr vais a llegar antes, el dicho es cierto, me he encontrado casos de gente que me ha adelantado a una velocidad considerable y luego iendo yo a como unos 70 Km/h de menos los he alcanzado a los 4 km porque van detras de un camion y el que menos suerte habia tenido, estaba en una curva estampado contra el terraplen o en un arroyo (que gracias a la sequia el hombre no habia muerto por haogamiento), Piensen, los coches estan bien preparados para ir a velocidades considerables, pero no las carreteras que las tienen que subsanar, y si se quiere correr se hace un viajecillo a Alemania que la mayoria de sus autovias son sin velocidad maxima pero claro son autovias preparadas, no como las de España que son una mi....da y pisas baches cada 100 metros


----------



## strakk82 (Feb 10, 2007)

A la hora de implementar el circuito, supongo que hay que hacer algún tipo de oscilador que detecte la señal del radar. Habéis oido hablar de los osciladores gunn?  Se trata de un diodo que entra en resonancia en frecuencias de microondas, sé poco más al respecto, pero supongo que los detectores comerciales estarán basados en diodos gunn.


----------



## mikaela (Abr 13, 2007)

no seria mejor hacer un emisor de la banda ka 34.3 con mas potencia que la del radar y con eso no sabrian a que velocidad vamos.con esto no quiero decir que tengamos que superar los limites de velocidad.pero cualquier despiste de meten 150 euros .sin mas un saludo


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 6, 2008)

El detector de radar estrella en españa es el BELTRONICS TARGET EURO 660R. Por supuesto es bastante mas complicado que el diagrama que alguién publicó aquí. También hay que reseñar que en estas frecuencias es muy delicado trabajar. Si alguien ha realizado un pequeño transmisor de fm verá lo difícil que es conseguir estabilidad, pues multipliquen la dificultad a la par que la frecuencia.

Respecto a la moralidad... pues sí, la verdad es que hay mucho desaprensivo, y como instalador de estos artilugios, el 90% se lo instala para poder correr mas o mucho mas.
Tal vez al detectar algún personaje de estos se debiera proceder a pena de carcel, ya que ponen en riesgo la seguridad de los demás. Pero eso es otro tema.

Lo dicho, la diferencia de este detector beltronics, con el resto de detectores económicos del mercado, es básicamente que funciona. Y es que si un aparato que está alrededor de los 400€ en el mercado español, es porque es muy fiable. Por supuesto no creo que sea posible la clonación, ya que estas empresas con producto tan exitoso, se curan en diseñar partes que no sean desglosables por cualquier aficionado, para así evitar lo que muchos pretendemos en este tipo de foros...

Un saludo


----------



## Agueda Salinero Martin (Ene 7, 2008)

mikaela dijo:
			
		

> no seria mejor hacer un emisor de la banda ka 34.3 con mas potencia que la del radar y con eso no sabrian a que velocidad vamos.con esto no quiero decir que tengamos que superar los limites de velocidad.pero cualquier despiste de meten 150 euros .sin mas un saludo



Emitir una señal en la banda Ka sin que estemos autorizados para ello esta penado con sanciones  administrativas muy elevadas por parte del organismo de control de telecomunicaciones.

Aparte de eso, por la forma de funcionar del radar, midiendo el desfase de frecuencia entre la señal emitida y la recibida al reflejarse en un objeto en movimiento por efecto Doppler, puede hacer que nuestro intento de bloquear al radar nos salga por la culata si no diseñamos un dispositivo capaz de medir con precision la frecuecia de la señal emitida y que el emisor sea capaz de sintetizar una señal con el desfase doppler adecuado. Podemos enviarle al radar "por ineficacia del sistema" una señal unos pocos Khz inferiores a la señal que nos envio y el radar lo tomara como que pasamos delante de el a mas de 250 Kmh. Lo que puede ocasionar consecuencias que todos sabemos...


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 7, 2008)

Que resultados persiguen con el circuito?
El que se ve en la foto?
Como dijeron mas arriba: Viva la electrónica! Pero no para matar....
No puedo dejar de hacerme la idea de que algún fatídico día el destino podría decidir que las vidas de dos integrantes del foro se encuentren en la carretera. Uno de ellos tenía un detector de radares, el otro no.


----------



## l3gna7 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola criaturillas y amantes de la electrónica!

Para dejen aparte el tema de la moral y también de pelear aquí este link:

http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02900-detector-radar


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 30, 2009)

El detector de la web de Anilandro está pero que muy interesante para experimentar en ese mundo de las microondas tan interesante...

Pues en la misma línea, os propongo el detector a diodo de plasma: http://www.vk2zay.net/article/49, seguro que no es tan sensible como el de Anilandro, pero es de banda ancha y tiene el encanto de la sencillez y la utilización de una lamparita de neón.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 23, 2010)

Habria que probar el del operacional se ve simple. Para saber las frecuencias habria que ubicar a los fabricantes y si esta normalizadas las mismas.. Los equipos comerciales tienen varias bandas con lo que te deja mas cubierto. Habria que modificar el circuito con distintas etapas/antenas para que este recepcionando simultaneamente..


----------

